

Ask HN: Where could I get quality content written for my startup? - refuro

I want to have quality content written for my startup. Homepage content, paragraphs explaining the site, etc.<p>Where would I find this?
======
iworkforthem
You can consider these options;

\- Guest Post. Allow guest writer in your startup blog is one way to get
quality content. To write a decent post do take time, sometimes it can be
quite time consuming to do it day in day out.

\- Split your blog to Technology/Marketing/etc. It help to streamline your
postings, and if you have a few developers in your startup, you can get them
to contribute their ideas/solutions/problems too.

The whole idea is to connect with your customers, writing quality content is
the way to go. How to go there is really up to your creativity.

------
sahillavingia
You know your site better than anybody. Write it yourself, then show it to a
friend or two and figure out why it sucks. Wash, rinse, repeat until you have
a kick-ass piece.

